
Ask HN: What one learning resource has taught you the most about startups? - alexgpark
Trying to learn as much as possible about how to start and grow companies but only want to study the from the best - what&#x27;s helped all of you the most?<p>I recently finished http:&#x2F;&#x2F;startupclass.samaltman.com<p>Could be a book, course, podcast, blog post - anything - as long as it&#x27;s something you can link to. Hopefully we can all benefit together
======
pramodliv1
I'm not an entrepreneur, but I have worked at 2 startups (less than 20
employees) since 2011.

This is going to sound cliched, but the best way is to start your own company
or project from scratch and apply the concepts you learn from these resources.

Here are some "bestsellers", apart from
[http://startupclass.samaltman.com](http://startupclass.samaltman.com) and
PG's essays are

Building Product/Design

\-----------------

* Design Sprints by Google Ventures: [https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=design+sprints](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=design+sprints)

* Startup School Office Hours: [https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=startup+school+...](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=startup+school+office+hours&page=&utm_source=opensearch)

* Interface Design for Startups [https://courses.platzi.com/classes/interface-design-startups...](https://courses.platzi.com/classes/interface-design-startups/)

* The Design of Everyday Things: [http://www.amazon.com/Design-Everyday-Things-Donald-Norman/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Design-Everyday-Things-Donald-Norman/dp/1452654123)

* Don't make me Think: [http://www.amazon.in/Dont-Make-Me-Think-Usability/dp/0321344...](http://www.amazon.in/Dont-Make-Me-Think-Usability/dp/0321344758)

* Objectified: [http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1241325/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1241325/)

* [https://www.useronboard.com](https://www.useronboard.com)

* Either Rework or Getting Real by 37 Signals

Execution/Business Models:

\---------------------------

1\. The Lean Startup:
[http://theleanstartup.com/book](http://theleanstartup.com/book)

2\. Lean Analytics:
[http://leananalyticsbook.com/](http://leananalyticsbook.com/)

3\. Business Model Generation:
[http://www.businessmodelgeneration.com/](http://www.businessmodelgeneration.com/)

People:

\-----------

* How to Win Friends and Influence People

* The Hard Thing about Hard Things: [http://www.amazon.com/The-Hard-Thing-About-Things/dp/0062273...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Hard-Thing-About-Things/dp/0062273205)

* The Startup of You: [http://www.thestartupofyou.com/](http://www.thestartupofyou.com/)

Marketing:

\----------

* Build an audience before you launch the product - like 37Signals, Jeff Atwood and Joel Spolsky, Hubspot

* Traction Book: [http://tractionbook.com/](http://tractionbook.com/)

* Be Creative - Each startup is different. There's no silver bullet

Sales:

\------

The sales course by Steli Efti: [http://close.io/free-sales-
course/](http://close.io/free-sales-course/)

Pitching:

\-------

Dave McClure:
[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=dave+mcclure+st...](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=dave+mcclure+startup+pitch)

Founder Interviews, stories:

\----------

* PandoMonthly: [https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=pandomonthly](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=pandomonthly)

* Stanford ECorner: ecorner.stanford.edu

